# My Monsters!



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

ENJOY!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Beautiful fish







Thanks for sharing


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cool beanz man...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Allow me to embed for you





Nice fish!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Love the Ornates! The big one reminds me of the one I had that decided to jump out of it's tank at night. How big is it? The one I had was 13 inches.


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

THANKS GUYS!!
The ornate is almost 14" now and are a little over 1 year old.


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Cool beanz man...


BEANZ??? one is a normal parrot ( see beak) the other four i purchased as King Kong parrots the normal parrot is like 2 years old and the King Kong parrots i got like 6 months ago or less and they grew up and are bigger than the normal parrot is already...... how do i know if they are realy King kong parrots?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very beautiful collection of fish. they have great colouration on them.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Awesome setup, looks really sharp. What is your diet for these guys?


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> Awesome setup, looks really sharp. What is your diet for these guys?


Hi thank you.... right now for the last few months I feed them hikari Bio Gold+ and sera parrot food mainly
And one in a while Massivore Delite for a treat and sometimes some fresh fish from the food store I also been using Dainichi fish pellet foods for a long time since they where small also but have not used them for months to try bio gold+ food the dainchi is just as good.
It's all good stuff.


----------

